

Show HN: CapRally - Helping companies manage and track their capital raise - ncbutters
http://www.caprally.com/

======
thomassfoley10
We're looking for feedback from startups raising capital as well as investors
that feel the pain of trying to manage deal flow in spreadsheets or CRM
systems.

